# Gravel Identification



## ClarkKent (May 1, 2014)

*Gravel Identification PLEASE help/assist!!*

Hello there people can anybody please tell me what this gravel I came across is called?? 
Check out the picture attached.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ClarkKent,

Welcome to APC! That looks like a quartz gravel.


----------



## ClarkKent (May 1, 2014)

Hello there thank you for your response 
I was thinking it's Dorset pea...? 

Again thanks for helping me out. Much appreciated.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

The gravel I have that looks like that is sold as Salmon Bay. 

Common names of rock mean as much as common names of fish or plants... Nothing.


----------



## yunney (Oct 4, 2014)

Small river pebbles


----------

